# RedC surveys completed - not got my cash - what do I do?



## AlastairSC (3 Mar 2014)

I signed up with RedCLive last year, did lots of surveys.  I've earned €50 (I have a screenshot of my account) and when I got no cheque automatically I emailed to ask why. I received an email promising me my cheque would be with me by "the end of the month".  That was last January. I've emailed several times. No reply since that first one.   What can I do now?  Glad of any advice.


----------



## pudds (3 Mar 2014)

Could this be the reason

http://www.ie.surveycompare.net/paid-surveys/how-avoid-online-paid-survey-scams


----------



## STEINER (3 Mar 2014)

Surely RedC is reputable and it is just the admin dripfeeding the rewards a la irishopinions. I havn't reached the magic €50 rewards figure yet in my account with RedC, so I suppose I will find out in the future.


----------



## Kerry Gooner (4 Mar 2014)

Also signed up with RedC and have received payment from them.


----------



## pete99 (21 May 2015)

Redc appears to sign up people for surveys......sends surveys until the recepient gets somewhere near the € 50 limit before the cheque is sent. Then the surveys stop and as the € 50 is not sent as it has not been realised.........Surely this at least poor and sharp practise and worst it could be fraud.
Any one in this situation ?


----------



## thedaddyman (21 May 2015)

I've done this with a couple of other companies with no issues getting paid


----------



## pete99 (22 May 2015)

thedaddyman said:


> I've done this with a couple of other companies with no issues getting paid


I do it with other Companies as well and dont have issues...its only with Redc


----------

